# New Rig: 2007 Gordon Waterman 18



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Sweet skiff! Definitely looks fishy! Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful skiff!!


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

NICE !


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Thing is cherry 🍒 can’t believe you let her go @Licking_tails


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Dave. Enjoy that sweet new ride!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SAWEEEEEEET, Congrats!!!🔥🔥🔥🙌🏻🍻


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice ride


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Seriously nice skiff. Congrats.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Well done! I love mine.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Congrats! I have an 07 as well and love it.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Love the switch placemat


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Very nice ride. I had 02 Waterman with round baitwell in between the 2 bench seats.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Sold my Professional and found this beauty up in North Carolina. Hull # 107. Terrific restoration by The Skiff Shop and a lot of custom work done by the former owner. 2020 Yamaha F70 and newish Ram-Lin trailer. Looking forward to sliming her up--I know she has a lot of good fish mojo! My son from Virginia Beach was kind to the old man--picked it up in Wilmington and pulled it down here for me. Here are a few pic's:
> 
> View attachment 165356
> 
> ...


 Looks pretty flawless! I'm jealous!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Pretty skiff! 
But so was your other one!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Thats so clean!!!!!


----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

Clean!!


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Well done! I like the boga grip holder.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice boat. Why you sell the Pro if I may ask?


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

Gorgeous skiff. Same side console as my 06 Gordon.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Scrob said:


> Nice boat. Why you sell the Pro if I may ask?


I am curious as well.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> Sold my Professional and found this beauty up in North Carolina. Hull # 107. Terrific restoration by The Skiff Shop and a lot of custom work done by the former owner. 2020 Yamaha F70 and newish Ram-Lin trailer. Looking forward to sliming her up--I know she has a lot of good fish mojo! My son from Virginia Beach was kind to the old man--picked it up in Wilmington and pulled it down here for me. Here are a few pic's:
> 
> View attachment 165356
> 
> ...


Congrats. Sweet Waterman!!


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

do you know what interior lights you have? I think I may want to put some in my salt marsh but I don't want them super bright. I had a gheenoe and put some blue led's in and it was so damn bright in there I couldn't see to tie a knot.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> I am curious as well.


x3


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

tractortitan said:


> do you know what interior lights you have? I think I may want to put some in my salt marsh but I don't want them super bright. I had a gheenoe and put some blue led's in and it was so damn bright in there I couldn't see to tie a knot.


They're white, I have not used them while on the water. Not sure who made them.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I really loved the Professional and she was perfect for the ways I have been fishing over the past several years. I did find, however, that as I get older it was getting harder to keep that black hull clean and shiny. I also like to camp and I have a lab and a 3 year-old granddaughter. So, I think the light blue hull and the open cockpit will be better suited for me. Was able to put a little money in my pocket and upgrade to a skiff with an almost new F70 (with warranty to 2025) and a lot of custom work. The Gordon will be a bit skinnier and a bit faster than my Professional as it weighs a bit less.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> I really loved the Professional and she was perfect for the ways I have been fishing over the past several years. I did find, however, that as I get older it was getting harder to keep that black hull clean and shiny. I also like to camp and I have a lab and a 3 year-old granddaughter. So, I think the light blue hull and the open cockpit will be better suited for me. Was able to put a little money in my pocket and upgrade to a skiff with an almost new F70 (with warranty to 2025) and a lot of custom work. The Gordon will be a bit skinnier and a bit faster than my Professional as it weighs a bit less.


Well, you did good. That’s a beaut! She outta do you right.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Great move Dave Congratulations


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> View attachment 165963


 Congrats! I really like the cup holder/step setup! Enjoy!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

DBStoots said:


> View attachment 165963


Looking forward to seeing you and fishing in the new skiff, your looking 😃 happy!


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats DB welcome to the family!! Would love to get your thoughts on the the Latham controls and the lower side console. Best of luck with her.


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

Do you know who built that step/cupholder combo? I would love to add that to my Gordon


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Ran her last Saturday for the first time and really like her a lot. The controls will take a little getting accustomed to but I'm sure that won't take long. When I first considered the boat, I was concerned about the flat wheel on the minimalist side console, but it really is easy to drive at that position and not as hard on the back as I had anticipated. Richard, not sure about the small step up platform and cup holders but I will find out for you.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Squatty potty with a cup holder!
I like your style!
(sweet skiff!)


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Richard Stellke said:


> Do you know who built that step/cupholder combo? I would love to add that to my Gordon


Richard, the previous owner made the mold for the step and another boat builder made the step up.


----------

